# Armrest... say Hello to Elbow



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

:thumbup: Yes, yes, ya'll. I just bought this beautiful new Armrest from Ebay . I was trying to getting for $30.00, $20+shipping. With like 20 seconds left some ninja Nissan man outbid me, so I got antsy and I now own it for $38.80($26 +shipping/insurance). $12 more and I could have got it for new($44 + 7.50 shipping online). I still win though.


Next mod... making this unit hinged. Has anyone attempted it yet?

EDIT: Here are my hinge plans. I made a diagram, but its tentative because I won't have the armrest in a little bit. I should be able to slide the whole armrest out still for when I have a big cup that the cupholder won't do the job for. 









I think I'll cut the metal arms that already hold it in place shorter to ensure proper fitment, or should I snip the arms off and run 2 bars the length of the armrest to assure stabilization?


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

UofLsentra said:


> :thumbup: Yes, yes, ya'll. I just bought this beautiful new Armrest from Ebay . I was trying to getting for $30.00, $20+shipping. With like 20 seconds left some ninja Nissan man outbid me, so I got antsy and I now own it for $38.80. $12 more and I could have got it for new($44 + 7.50 shipping online). I still win though.
> 
> 
> Next mod... making this unit hinged. Has anyone attempted it yet?


where can u get this product besides ebay? and in black


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

http://www.performancenissanparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=662

You can get it there, but not in black. Try your dealer and stuff, its been posted a couple of times.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

for a hinge you'll need two hinges on either side(one connected to each bar). it may be hard to find such hinges but it will be worth it for that factory look. 

i still can't figure out why sentras dont have armrests(other than the ones on the door). doesn't make sense. but then again, my brothers 91 integra doesn't have cupholders, buahaha


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i got mine from gregv @ mossy....54 dollars shipped to my door, and its black


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

mine is black, I bought it from a member of this board. I think I paid 40 shipped for it, maybe 45? Mine is black, and as far as the hinges go, I have no problem living it back, putting what I need in/out, then sitting it back down. Although every now and again, someone will get in the way of the wires and I'll have to reposition the contents of it. It shouldn't be that hard...you may want to paint the hinge to match the color of your center console/armrest to help blend it in a bit though.

Someone sells covers for this things...I forget where though. You can pick the color of the material and the stitches. its been forever since I've seen it though.


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

Tavel said:


> for a hinge you'll need two hinges on either side(one connected to each bar). it may be hard to find such hinges but it will be worth it for that factory look.
> 
> i still can't figure out why sentras dont have armrests(other than the ones on the door). doesn't make sense. but then again, my brothers 91 integra doesn't have cupholders, buahaha


Not sure what you mean? Please describe in better detail.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Sentras DO have armrests. It comes STOCK in the SE-R and SE-L:









you can order them from any nissan dealer.

They clip in like the picture at the top, there's no reason you can't add in a hinge if you want.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

stop braging :thumbup: hopefully i will have an se-l buy the end of 05


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

As far as I know the popout armrest was a dealer only accessory, unlike the earlier GLE seat mounted armrest.
I got mine from Mossy.


----------

